# case 310 firing order



## JC1 (Jan 4, 2009)

my plug wires have been pulled from the plugs and distributer, no numbers on distributer, how do I find the correct firing order/
its a 4 cyl.
Any help would be aprecited.
Thank you.
JC1


----------

